# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Sealing concrete floor

## JillB

I am having bamboo timber flooring for our bedroom. It comes as a 1800x 220 x 14mm boards, tongue and groove locking design and glued together.  It is a floating arrangment and sits directly on the concrete. 
But first I want to paint the concrete floor ( 5m x 4m) with a waterproofing  sealant to prevent any possible mositure ingress. 
Can anyone please recommend a good sealant? 
regards,
Jill

----------


## mijati

Hi Jill,
If damp is coming through the floor, painting the surface isn't a long-term solution.
If you use a crystalline waterproofing product, this will provide an impermeable barrier. When applied to the concrete, crystal growth is what does the sealing. The more damp, the more the crystals will grow. 
The following web site offers some product information and Googling "crystalline waterproofing" will give you lots of info to digest...  Crystalline Waterproofing 
I've used this method many times in the past with good results.
Good luck with it.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

C-1 is a popular choice, also based on crystal growth, very effective but not cheap. 
Also note, you don't appear to have made any plans fro preventing water from the bathroom activities getting under the timber, do you have a floor waste?

----------

